# Ob Global



## memevick10 (Feb 21, 2008)

We have two OBGYN"S in our practice.  If one Physician see's a patient for the entire preagnancy and the other Physician is on call when the patient delivers we have been billing it to the delivering Physician.  Our practice manager is now telling us one Physician is getting cheated how do we bill or are we able to bill any differently?  This is all new to me and the kicker is the practice manager is the former office manager for this practice and has taught everyone to bill this way.


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Feb 22, 2008)

This is a practice problem per se and not a billing/coding. The global will be billed under the delivering physician, the practice needs to determine how to split the global fairly between the physicians.


----------

